# LC9 Two Things



## DickO (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi All,
I just purchased a new Ruger LC9 today and brought it home. Followed the manual instructions on breaking it down and then did a cleaning job on it (as handily outlined by "Steve" in the newbie sticky area) and put it back together. Got to wondering a little bit about what to do if I needed to go further into the gun teardown. Can, or should, a relatiive novice do any more than what the manual states?? Or is it not that difficult. After doing some more reading in the LC9 portion of the forum, I saw mentioned a "Galloway" trigger modification which provides for a shorter(?) trigger pull. Is this an acceptable "everyday" type of modification that could easily be done by myself, or should such work be restricted to a gunsmith?? Thanks for any info on these two matters.


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

I consider myself to be a rookie when it comes to firearms. I know everyones knowledge of firearms is different. With that said, I would recommend only cleaning with what the manual says and nothing more. As for the trigger mod, I would leave that to your local gunsmith. Just remember, anything you may do during these two events which causes your firearm to malfunction could void your warranty. As your knowledge of firearms grow by several years, only then would I even consider going a little further. This is just my opinion, and I am sure there will be others offering their advice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There's an easy, non-invasive trigger modification that is commonly done to Kel-Tec DAO pistols, to shorten the trigger's movement in both directions.
I suppose that it could be applied to the LC9 as well.
Click on: White Trigger Stop

Before you begin detailed disassembly of your pistol, first develop a close and friendly relationship with a local gunsmith.
Then, when you inevitably screw-up something, you can seek immediate assistance.

While the classic 1911 was designed to be detail-stripped by any reasonably competent user, and repaired in the field if necessary, modern guns are not only more complex, but also not meant for user repair or modification.
If you are brave and determined, detailed disassembly is a wonderful way to learn about gun mechanics. But get a really good parts-layout schematic first.


----------

